# 96 Ford Ranger XLT



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

well here is a pic of the Ranger the perfect truck to do the apartment complexs we plow can get into almost anywhere when there are cars all over the damn lots cause people dont know how to park! It has a Western unimount 6 1/2' plow and Western 2000 spreader. 4 inch suspension liftand 31X10.5 tires. I have more pics but need to resize them first ussmileyflag


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i like that truck looks like u did some nice work to it. it sits strong


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

man that thing looks great with the lift and tires i'd love too see some action pic once we have some snow


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Rangers are great, compact and rugged.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks Great


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

1sicvic where in nj are you from?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i had a 98 ranger that had the 3L ran great didnt have the lift but i did have 31 on it i even still have the rims


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a 93 with nearly the same setup. Had a 6.5' Meyer and Buyers spreader. It was a great plow truck. Made a believer outta anyone who doubted a small truck could plow.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I was talking to my boss last time we were out we both agreed that we need a ranger with a little plow on it to get in between all the cars in the condo complexes we plow. it can be a real pain.

nice setup.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i like it i would love to use one of those for a storm the dump i plow with can be a major pita trying to get into the tight spots.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice trucks, looks good.


----------



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

yea its a 4.0 ltr motor.Were thinking about getting rid of it for a new one it has 130,000 miles on it and still runs strong but me and my buddy who i plow with are thining of buying a new one just cause were kinda anal on equipment and reliability. ive had 2900lbs of rock salt in the back of it and done things no one would ever ask a small pickup to do but she has always come threw. I'll shrink down the other pics of it so i can post them so everyone can see them.


----------



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

New Heights;517958 said:


> 1sicvic where in nj are you from?


Belleville NJ


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

what dump insert is in the truck behind it? Also is it enclosed for leaves or wood chips? or are those just sides


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a 91 that I use for the resi's I have. Has a 22 series Sno Way on it. I love it!! Pics are in a thread titled "solo operators ride".

Your setup looks great!!


----------



## gump (Jan 12, 2008)

I had a 97 ranger, what a good truck, still miss it sometime's. How does it handle the spreader on the back?


----------



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

gump;518596 said:


> I had a 97 ranger, what a good truck, still miss it sometime's. How does it handle the spreader on the back?


It handles it quiet well. mind you this isnt a stock Ranger but usually i have about 3000lbs of rock salt in 50lb bags in the back of it and the spreader holds 15 bags of rock in in and the truck has never complaned about it. wesport


----------



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

riverwalkland;518481 said:


> what dump insert is in the truck behind it? Also is it enclosed for leaves or wood chips? or are those just sides


Im not sure what kind of dump insert it is. it is not one of our truck but ive been meaning to ask him what kind it is since it is aluminum. it isnt enclosed he usually has it filled up with grass clippings. He is a landscaper we are a tree service


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in the middle of putting a ranger together, any other tips? THanks in Advance!!!


----------



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

shepoutside;518972 said:


> I'm in the middle of putting a ranger together, any other tips? THanks in Advance!!!


we only had the lift in it for about 4 years now. before the lift when i would put about 2000lbs of rocksalt in the back the truck use to squat pretty good after the lift it dosent even move. I put another trans cooler in it to go along with the one in the radiator. and id say the 4.0 motor is a must if you wanna put a spreader on the back and carry a good load of salt.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

great, thaks for the tips


----------



## 1SicVic (Jan 30, 2008)

shepoutside;523454 said:


> great, thaks for the tips


need any more advice or have questions about it let me know ill try to help


----------

